# Cheat database



## Jacinto009 (Aug 30, 2010)

What happened to the cheat database? It's been long and I just want to know if it's gonna get updated or if someone updated it and posted it on another site. I know filetrip has some cheat files, but they are self created and don't have some of the games and cheats you guys have.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2010)

The guy doing it finally retired.

http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/

Check there manually for new versions.


----------



## 1Player (Aug 30, 2010)

I guess everyone should beat their games the old fashion way


----------

